
Amazon's Complicity in the Facebook-Cambridge Analytics Scandal - BradyDale
https://www.fastcompany.com/40548348/how-amazon-helped-cambridge-analytica-harvest-americans-facebook-data
======
pietroglyph
The new information here is that two researchers connected with Cambridge
Analytica created tasks on Mechanical Turk, which were reported for TOS
violations. Amazon's only apparent wrong here was that they were slow to
respond to the reports (they're apparently slow to respond in general.) This
information certainly shows that Amazon was involved, but not that they were
knowingly complicit. I would rather that media outlets focus on the amount of
data Amazon (and many other companies) also collect on their users.

~~~
BradyDale
Late in the story if you didn’t make it Turkers report seeing TOS violations
like this on a regular basis and no clarity from Amazon about if and how it
takes action It seems clear that the TOS violations haven’t stopped so Amazon
isn’t doing a great job stopping it.

